# Hello everyone my name is Looneytuner54



## looneytuner54 (May 22, 2008)

We now live in Washington State and are planing on moving to the Morales area. The move wont be made until about September. If anyone has helpful hints as to where to buy appliances; ie: gas stoves & refrigerators please let us know. Also would like to get information on where to go to get a car that is not too exspencive. Does anyone know what it is like in this area? I speak a little bit of Spanish but would like to learn more so that I can talk to the local people. Any ideas as to where I can go to get some help in learning more Spanish? Well that's all I can think of at this time. Any help that you folks can give to us will be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

looneytuner54 said:


> We now live in Washington State and are planing on moving to the Morales area. The move wont be made until about September. If anyone has helpful hints as to where to buy appliances; ie: gas stoves & refrigerators please let us know. Also would like to get information on where to go to get a car that is not too exspencive. Does anyone know what it is like in this area? I speak a little bit of Spanish but would like to learn more so that I can talk to the local people. Any ideas as to where I can go to get some help in learning more Spanish? Well that's all I can think of at this time. Any help that you folks can give to us will be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


Hi and welcome looneytuner

Someone will be along shortly to tell you where to buy your bits and bobs ,
regarding Spanish language its pretty easy lots of CD s and things to do it with, and once over hearing it will also help .

So Hola for now and adiosio for laterio


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! I moved the thread here, to the Mexico section, where it seemed more appropriate.

Do you have all the information you need about visas and all of that?


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Is this Puerto Morales on the Yucatan .... or Morelos just south of Mexico City


----------



## pedro (May 15, 2007)

it would help if you gave the correct spelling and location. if you haven't bothered with this,i would suggest you are not ready.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hello Looney, 

From a Mexican living in Mexico City. 

_*We now live in Washington State and are planing on moving to the Morales area. *_

Do you mean Polanco - Los Morales in Mexico City? If so, in general is an excelent area. You can find either old houses with beautiful architecture, flats built on the 60-70's with beautiful architecture and views, or modern buildings with neutral colours, wood floors, etc. 

*If anyone has helpful hints as to where to buy appliances; ie: gas stoves & refrigerators please let us know. *

You can visit a store called Elektra TiendaElektra.com , they have all the home appliances and electronics you could possibly need. For more expensive appliances and home furniture you can try El Palacio de Hierro. Is a department store with beautiful stuff for your home, but somewhat expensive. 

*Also would like to get information on where to go to get a car that is not too exspencive. *

Try a used car from any major car dealer. They are usually in pretty good condition and not as expensive as a new car. You can also try the classified ads (try El Universal, Reforma, and a Segunda Mano), just be make sure car is in good condition before you buy, you can pay $100 or $200 MXP to a mechanic to take a look at the car before you close the deal. 

_*Any ideas as to where I can go to get some help in learning more Spanish? *_ 

Try the CEPE, Center for for Language Education for Foreigns, managed by the Universidad Autonoma de Mexico, one of the most prestigious public universities here. They have a school in the Polanco - Los Morales area...

Hope it helps,

Izzy


----------

